# Bersa Thunder 9MM Question



## chump101

I am a first time gun buyer and have been scouring the web for info on handguns. I keep coming back to positive reviews of Bersa models. I noticed that the forum has alot of info on the .380. Any comments on the 9mm? 

Thanks.


----------



## Dannyabear

They are great
Check out the bersatalk forum


----------



## bophi

*9mm/bersa*



chump101 said:


> I am a first time gun buyer and have been scouring the web for info on handguns. I keep coming back to positive reviews of Bersa models. I noticed that the forum has alot of info on the .380. Any comments on the 9mm?
> 
> Thanks.


 they are nice pistols, i had a firestorm, .380. which it
is almost like the bersa. it makes a nice carry gun ,


----------



## rachilders

I own two UC-9's (I liked the first gun so much I got a second one) and a full size Thunder 9. The first UC-9 is almost 4 years old, has several thousand rounds through it and has *never* had a single problem of any kind. I used it the last time I qualified for my CC license, scored 248 out of 250 and plan to use it again when I renew my license next year. My second UC-9 is about a year old with just over 200 rds through it. So far, it's performed just like it's older brother and I expect it will continue to do so. As for the full size 9, I've owned it for almost three years, I like it and it's as reliable as the compacts. However, after owning a full size and compact Bersa 9mm, I'd recommend the UC. It's smaller, easier to carry and conceal and still holds 13+1 rds of ammo. For me, it simply a better overall package.

FYI, a company called Eagle Imports is the importer of Bersa firearms into the US as well as being the owner of the Firestorm brand name. Bersa S.A. is a stand alone company that builds it's own guns in Argentina. OTOH, Firestorm doesn't actually make any of the guns sold under it's brand name. It's really a gun "company" in name only that imports several different makes, models and caliber of pistol (and a revolver) from a number of gun makers. Bersa is just one of those suppliers and EI sells them under it's Firestorm brand name with the other makes/models. The only noticable difference between any Firestorm pistol made by Bersa and an actual Bersa of the same caliber/model is the shape of the trigger guard. A Bersa gun has a tactical, curved trigger guard while all Firestorm trigger guards are the more traditional rounded design. FYI, all parts between Bersa/Firestorm guns of the same design and caliber are interchangable.

One more thing... don't confuse the bigger caliber Bersa guns (9mm and larger) with their 380 pistols. They are totally different in design. The 380 and smaller caliber Bersa's are fixed barrel, blowback pistols that are simply updated Walther PPK's. OTOH, the bigger caliber guns are based on Walther's P88 (think SIG if you aren't familiar with the P88).

As I told someone not long ago, I have a dozen different 9mm pistols from full size Rugers to Kel Tec's PF-9. If I could only own one 9mm for all situations, it would be my UC-9.


----------



## Dynamik1

Great reply! Thanks RACHILDERS!
I too have been thinking towards Bersa for CC.
UC-9 just got much higher on my list!


----------



## Thunder 9

rachilders: 100% agree with your post. I also have both Thunder 9 and UC 9 SS and love both. Did you know the Thunder 9 higher capacity magazine also works in the UC? Yes, it extends below the bottom a little but it feeds just fine.

Dynamik 1: I have never regretted purchasing either pistol, not even for a second. Over a thousand rounds through the Thunder 9 and nearly a thousand with the UC with nary a hitch. Both work beautifully and go bang every time I pull the trigger. Two thumbs up regardless of which one you choose. Better yet, get one of each!


----------



## pakmc

*thunder 9*

I've got and had all the bersa's and firestorms. If you think the thunder 9 is good try the thunder 40 or .45. The Thunder .45 is the same size as the UC 9mm. I have carried them all at one time or another. if it wasn't for CZ's it would Bersa's or firestorms.


----------



## Freedom1911

chump101 said:


> I am a first time gun buyer and have been scouring the web for info on handguns. I keep coming back to positive reviews of Bersa models. I noticed that the forum has alot of info on the .380. Any comments on the 9mm?
> 
> Thanks.


The Bersa 9mm are fine guns, Had one of the Firestorm Mini9s but my sister wanted to buy it off me so I sold it to her and bought one of the Bersathunder HiCapacity 9mm Pros.
Very sweet gun. Well worth the very reasonable price they ask.

Remember this about Bersas. I found out with my first BT380 that the Bersa triggers sweep forward farther than most guns, so the trigger pull is a little longer and different.
I shot low for a while until I figured out what was going on. So pay attention to you trigger work and you will be on target every time.


----------



## JayPee

Here are some links to reviews and range reports I have done on my Thunder 9 in the past year on another forum before discovering HandGunForum. They're fairly complete and detailed and I think may give you some of the information you're looking for. There are lots of photos also. Unfortunately they are in reverse order chronologically, so start at the bottom and work up....Here they are:

Hope they help.

http://handgunsandammo.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=Discussion&action=display&thread=8701

http://handgunsandammo.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=Discussion&action=display&thread=7689

http://handgunsandammo.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=Discussion&action=display&thread=7932

http://handgunsandammo.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=Discussion&action=display&thread=7798

http://handgunsandammo.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=Discussion&action=display&thread=7381

JayPee


----------



## BigDaveP

chump101 said:


> I am a first time gun buyer and have been scouring the web for info on handguns. I keep coming back to positive reviews of Bersa models. I noticed that the forum has alot of info on the .380. Any comments on the 9mm?
> 
> Thanks.


I"m still nuts about my UC9... primary reason for purchase was ambidextrous controls, slide release and safety... I shoot left..  but what a great, smooth, straight shooting, dependable gun this is..

I prefer carrying it with one in the chamber and the safety on and hammer down.. that way I know when I pull it, all I have to do is flip down the safety with my thumb and pull the first round double action, no need to rack..

I looked at Glocks but I'm spooked by striker guns with scissor trigger safety.. too easy to pull that trigger accidentally when it's cocked, and when it isn't then you HAVE to cock it to use it.. )

Not to mention the GLock 26 my wife got is twice the price of my UC9 and holds fewer rounds.. she likes it but says she'd never carry it, too bulky for her.. she's hooked on her little smith 317 .22 revolver and her Bersa Firestorm .22... shoulder surgeries, she doesn't appreciate flinching from recoil.. 

I'd recommend UC9 for anyone who can handle 9mm... super low price, all steel, smooth, strong, no FTF or FTE after the first day for me (floppy wristed one in the second mag).. and I use odd lots of ammo, it eats all of 'em.. Am. Eagle, MFS Hungarian, Rem, Winch, Sellier and Bellot, and anything cheap.. it's failure proof as much as any gun can be..


----------



## Freedom1911

BigDaveP said:


> I'd recommend UC9 for anyone who can handle 9mm... super low price, all steel, smooth, strong, no FTF or FTE after the first day for me (floppy wristed one in the second mag).. and I use odd lots of ammo, it eats all of 'em.. Am. Eagle, MFS Hungarian, Rem, Winch, Sellier and Bellot, and anything cheap.. it's failure proof as much as any gun can be..


JayPee, correct me if I'm wrong here, but aren't the Bersa/Firestorm frames made from hi grade aluminum with steel slides?


----------



## recoilguy

Fredom1911 you are almost correct. The slide and barrel are both High Strength steel the frame however is aluminum alloy. It may be a high grade alloy I am not sure, but it is an alloy frame. Many folks confuse all metal with all steel. 

RCG


----------



## zetti1

Thanks for the info. You've peeked my interest in the UC-9 and the Bersa line.


----------



## Freedom1911

zetti1 said:


> Thanks for the info. You've peeked my interest in the UC-9 and the Bersa line.


If you have not yet read JayPees reviews try to find time. They are nice.
Also you will have to have a membership at the other sight to get in and see them.
Just in case you have not seen any good pictures of the Bersa HC 9mmPro. Here is one you might like.


----------



## royhardin

I have just purchased a new Bersa Thunder 9 ultra compact. I love the way the gun looks, feels and is very comfortable to shoot. I took it out to the range the other day to check it's accuracy. I set up a 8 inch paper plate at 7 yards. I was shooting from a stable rest. I fired 13 well aimed rounds at the plate. I missed every time. I didn't have a large back stop and couldn't see just where the rounds were hitting verses point of aim. I fired several magazines with the same results. In frustration I begin to fire more quickly concentrating just on the front sight and the center of the plate. I begin to get hits on the plate? The only thing I can figure out is that there is something wrong with the rear sight (Fixed). I plan on spending more time with the gun and a larger backstop to see where the bullets are hitting. My brother suggest that I use the side of a barn as a back stop. He has a lot of god humor and we got a good laugh. Any one out there who may have a suggestion?


----------



## Deadwood

How are you aiming the sights? Put the front dot on top of the 2 rear sight dots making a triangle and aim for the center of the target. If you were shooting a 6 o''clock hold this is why you were probably missing the target. Take a peek at the side of the pistol when you are aiming and make sure that it is not pointing down.


----------



## ozzie

DEAD WOOD if you can help. i am shooting at the target 20 feet standing.and siting down. I am aiming at the center of the target. hiting at 7.30 with good grop:smt076


----------



## recoilguy

The grip is part of it but the most important factor is trigger control and 7:30 is most times a result of poor control. Slapping the trigger as oppoed to squeezing the trigger. Just the tab (front tip) of your trigger finger should be on the trigger. not past the first knuckle. then just a squeeze constant and straight as if you are pressing the trigger instead of pulling it.

It is not easy to lear but I would be pretty certian this will help you get on the bull. Press it do not anticipate or pull hard.

If that doesn't work aim at 1:30.......that might help

RCG


----------



## ozzie

thank you i well give it a try


----------

